# Your experience with Mebeverine



## Bluemonster (May 19, 2012)

I went to the doctors on Tuesday and got diagnosed with IBS. They gave me Mebeverine 135mg and I have been taking one 3 times a day, 20 minutes before food. Unfortunately I haven't seen any improvement with my IBS







This is the fourth day I have been taking them so I am probably just being impatient but I am going to a festival next week and I really hoped that these would work so I could enjoy myself. Anyway, what is your experience with Mebeverine and how long does it take for them to kick in?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

All antispasmodics have not helped me at all and they are very poor performing for more severe cases of ibs.


----------



## Nyrian stark (Aug 20, 2012)

My mebeverine was the same mg as yours and It hasn't helped me at all but different things work for different people try buscopan a brand of IBS relief or peppermint capsules







) hope this helps


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I use the same strength mebeverine and am lucky enough that it works wonders for me. I couldnt live without it.Mebeverine only lasts for a few hours thats why you have to keep taking it. It doesnt "kick in" and build up in your system. Try taking it before food.


----------

